# Bring on the 6TBs!



## TruvisT (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/179972-seagate-unveils-worlds-fastest-6tb-hard-drive-and-it-isnt-filled-with-helium

WD and STX have now released 6TB drives. Looking forward to getting my hands on them in the near future for storage arrays.

PS: SSDs are now 2TBs in size. Can't wait to get those either.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Jun 18, 2014)

$600 is a little pricey...But other than that looks good for some serious mass storage.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 18, 2014)

FLDataTeK said:


> $600 is a little pricey...But other than that looks good for some serious mass storage.


I think right now its mostly for the novelty of it really.  

Unless your design parameters do require high storage density nodes.


----------



## Nett (Jun 18, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> PS: SSDs are now 2TBs in size. Can't wait to get those either.


Yeah. $6000 for a 2TB intel SSD with 2800mb/s/1900mb/s Sequential Read/Write.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2014)

Bigger drives, bigger failures.

Still makes sense to use both technologies at the same time, where budget allows   and not just for caching.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> Bigger drives, bigger failures.


That's pretty much how I've always felt - I still use 200-500GB drives in raid rather than larger TB drives, mainly due to _"Man, if I fill that thing up and it dies on me, I'm going to lose a LOT of stuff"_.


----------



## kcaj (Jun 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> That's pretty much how I've always felt - I still use 200-500GB drives in raid rather than larger TB drives, mainly due to _"Man, if I fill that thing up and it dies on me, I'm going to lose a LOT of stuff"_.


RAID + Backups is your answer.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2014)

...that's what I just said.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 18, 2014)

Probably not wise to use it just yet. Let the technology mature for a bit longer before deploying it on anything critical.


----------



## kcaj (Jun 18, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> ...that's what I just said.


With your current setup and backups you're very unlikely to lose anything.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 18, 2014)

....that's why I use the setup I do.

Just to clarify - I was making commentary, not asking for advice.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 18, 2014)

1e10 said:


> With your current setup and backups you're very unlikely to lose anything.


lol.  What @Aldryic C'boas is saying is that he prefers to use raid rather than having a large hard drive for the exact reason stated in here.  

Exactly the same thing as what you're saying.  There's no difference.  haha.


----------



## raj (Jun 18, 2014)

RAID? Bah.  Terabytes? Bah. I'm still running on my 120GB WD 5400rpm PATA drives on my first gen P4 without HT.    I still have an Iomega ZIP drive and disks on my desk LOL


----------



## coreyman (Jun 18, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/179972-seagate-unveils-worlds-fastest-6tb-hard-drive-and-it-isnt-filled-with-helium
> 
> 
> WD and STX have now released 6TB drives. Looking forward to getting my hands on them in the near future for storage arrays.
> ...


Extremely cool - thanks for the share!


----------



## willie (Jun 18, 2014)

Seagate has a desktop drive for $300:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178520

the enterprise drive is $600.

I'm basically done with hard drives in personal computers.  I use SSD for everything, except I have some external HDD's for backup.  But I'm keeping less and less data at home anyway.  Most of my stuff is on an OVH dedicated server and I'm going to have to get another dedi or some storage VPS's soon.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 18, 2014)

willie said:


> Seagate has a desktop drive for $300:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178520
> 
> ...


See I utilize my desktop computer as my storage/file computer.  I mean the essential things are backed up to multiple locations and backup VMs, but overall this is my go-to computer for everything (62 GB SSD, 2x 1TB HDD).  Unless I setup something like Samba or whatnot, I feel like moving them off to storage VPSes and dedicated servers might prevent my "instantaneous access" to them.


----------



## willie (Jun 19, 2014)

My home internet connectivity is fairly slow, so I have no usable way at home to get TB's of data to or from a storage server.  The reason I do most of my storage and computational stuff on a dedi now is that the internet to the dedi is so much faster and I can't easily get the data home anyway.  Also I haven't used a desktop computer in years: too noisy and they consume too much of my living space.  So I splurged and got a 500GB SSD for my laptop after filling some smaller ones and it's great.  There are even 1TB SSD's sort of affordable now (Crucial M550 and Samsung Evo both under $500).  Sooner or later I'll have to colo a box in another DC partly in order to get the data from all the rented servers I'm currently using onto media that I can get my hands on.

I notice OVH claims to offer the 6TB Hitachi helium filled disks for some of their storage servers:

http://www.ovh.com/us/dedicated-servers/storage/

They have been listed there for at least a month or two, though I don't know if any are actually deployed.


----------



## Neo (Jun 19, 2014)

Raid its not backup, the hole thing could get fucked up for example from the power supply and booth disks are gone for sure.


----------

